# New Vape Setup



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (18/3/16)

Hey Vapers,

I plan on getting the Twisted Triple Mechanical box mod with the Griffin RTA.

Now my question is will the Griffin be fine on a mechanical box mod?

The Twisted Triple box mod has a spring loaded 510 connection and I'm aware that the Griffin has an adjustable positive pin. So if I screw the positive pin to protrude away from the threading it should be fine on the Mech, right?


----------



## Rossouw (18/3/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Hey Vapers,
> 
> I plan on getting the Twisted Triple Mechanical box mod with the Griffin RTA.
> 
> ...


Seeing that the twisted tripple has a spring loaded 510 the griffin will be perfectly fine with it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (18/3/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Hey Vapers,
> 
> I plan on getting the Twisted Triple Mechanical box mod with the Griffin RTA.
> 
> ...


If the twisted has a spring loaded pin as you say then youl be fine. Only time you are worried about that is on hybrid mods like the cricket where your atty has to make direct contact with the top of your battery.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (18/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> If the twisted has a spring loaded pin as you say then youl be fine. Only time you are worried about that is on hybrid mods like the cricket where your atty has to make direct contact with the top of your battery.



So no need to adjust the positive pin on the Griffin?


----------



## GerharddP (18/3/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> So no need to adjust the positive pin on the Griffin?


Nope..only if the tank does not sit flush but that's esthetics not safety concerns.


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (18/3/16)

Got the Mod


----------



## Andre (18/3/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Got the Mod


And it is a perfect fit!


----------



## GerharddP (18/3/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Got the Mod


The battery life should be insane. Like vaping on a powerbank


----------



## GerharddP (18/3/16)

With 3 LG brownies thats 9Ah......


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (18/3/16)

And Vapes like a BEAST. Got dual Alien claptons in there and Devils Punch Bowl by Khali Vapors


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (18/3/16)

GerharddP said:


> With 3 LG brownies thats 9Ah......



Currently using 2 Samsung INR18650 - 25R 2500mAh.

Twisted Triple can run in Single / Dual / or Triple mode


----------



## GerharddP (18/3/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Currently using 2 Samsung INR18650 - 25R 2500mAh.
> 
> Twisted Triple can run in Single / Dual / or Triple mode


That's cool. Well it still clocks an impressive 5Ah with those two batteries in there


----------

